# Red or paint?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I am wondering what to register this guy as. I wasn't sure if ABGA has any standards as far as size of spots to be considered a paint. I don't really have a good picture of the spot, you can see it in this pic. It goes across his belly, and is twice as wide in the center, the thins out again and shows about the same on the other side.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Cute!   and the most adorable socks!!!!!!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I am not a Boer breeder but I live in "The Boer Belt". lol I would consider him a paint. If he was a horse he would be called a paint.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know about boer goats...I think he's just red. But just wanted to say he sure is a handsome little guys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm....I tried and tried to find something on that ...but never did.... 

Maybe put down..
red body, white socks back legs, white spot on tummy? Not sure..

The best thing to do is... call ABGA....If you find out...let us know... :wink: 


I have one that is traditional.. but ...you look at her belly and it has a good size paint mark there....so.. I have to figure out.. what she is considered.... :doh: 

I am not sure ....the size mark it has to be to be considered a paint.... :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is very cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

He's a paint


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought he was a paint, but I wasn't positive. I had my husband hold him so I could get a pic of his spot, its a lot bigger than it looks from the sides.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

still a paint! lol


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I say he's a paint but I'm not sure.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not positive but I thought Reds were reds if more then 90% of their body was red? He would be considered red in my book, with white markings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'm not positive but I thought Reds were reds if more then 90% of their body was red? He would be considered red in my book, with white markings.


 That is why ...I was saying put it as........red body, white socks back legs, white spot on tummy....write a description of him...but it is best to call the association to make sure.... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I think I might just send the registration assistant an e-mail with the photos of him. I'll let ya know what they say.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

i have a little doeling he would love she is red body with awhit bowtie on one side and white socks on back feet. so we list her as a paint. but percentage is arguable
i mean to say debateable i guess.

we say ours is painted boer, there are traditional boers, and standard boers. infact i believe there are 4 maybe 5 categories on boers. 

he is georgous wish he could breed our cinnamon girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think I might just send the registration assistant an e-mail with the photos of him. I'll let ya know what they say.


 Please do let us know :thumb: .....I 'd like to know... how big a spot of paint has to be and where.... to be considered a Paint... I hear.. that a paint spot.. between the shoulders doesn't classify them as paint...but in my eyes it does...it is sooo...confusing.... :doh: :help: :wink:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

If he were mine, I would reg. him as red with hind pasterns and belly spot. But I dont just put "paint" on descrption. I describe them (red head, blaze, right side spot, left hip spot) I just think its better to describe them, I have had questionable papered goats from "goat traders" before. If they are described in detail, its pretty easy to see if its the right goat. I used to know a horse trader.....can you tell????


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Dodge 'Em said:


> If he were mine, I would reg. him as red with hind pasterns and belly spot. But I dont just put "paint" on descrption. I describe them (red head, blaze, right side spot, left hip spot) I just think its better to describe them, I have had questionable papered goats from "goat traders" before. If they are described in detail, its pretty easy to see if its the right goat. I used to know a horse trader.....can you tell????


Very correct dear friend! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> If he were mine, I would reg. him as red with hind pasterns and belly spot. But I dont just put "paint" on descrption. I describe them (red head, blaze, right side spot, left hip spot) I just think its better to describe them, I have had questionable papered goats from "goat traders" before. If they are described in detail, its pretty easy to see if its the right goat. I used to know a horse trader.....can you tell????


HeHe...yep... :laugh:

I guess we are on the same page... with doing a description... :greengrin:

but I am curious ...what the association has to say as well..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I would be curious as well to see what ABGA would consider him. Mojo is all black w/one leg that is white up to his knee. I was thinking that would make him a paint-but if I could register him as a black boer that would be very nifty :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aw, what a sweet, chunky fella'!  I don't do Boers (yet!), so I'm afraid I can't help you there.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I would register him as Black with white left leg.  He's such a nice boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...he is adorable....  :thumb:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Dodge 'Em said:


> If he were mine, I would reg. him as red with hind pasterns and belly spot. But I dont just put "paint" on descrption. I describe them (red head, blaze, right side spot, left hip spot)


I agree with Dodge 'Em, I have several reds and any with white are described as red with white wherever the white is. I have a solid red one with a white back leg and the breeders registered her red w/one white leg, so the black one I would register Black with white front leg. 
To be considered solid red or black they can't have any white on them if they do it's considered paint. That's just what one of the ladies in the ABGA office told me last year.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I know you've been waiting for an answer from ABGA, so here it is:

"Color description is now optional and is at your discretion, so either one of those descriptions would work"

Haha so helpful huh? I think I might just reg him as red with white spot on belly

Mojo is really cute. How old is he there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Maggie ...thanks for the update... :thumb: I do know ...that little guy is so cute.... :hi5:


----------

